
“KEFT Join” Works the Same as “Left Join” in MySQL 5.7.19 - boznz
Just found out &quot;KEFT JOIN&quot; works the same as &quot;LEFT JOIN&quot; in MySQL 5.7.19 and I just noticed it saved me a 3AM call out last night<p>Anyone else have incidents where bugs actually helped?
======
oskari
I don't think "keft join" is the same as "left join".

"select * from table1 keft join table2 using (somecol)" is an inner join of
table1 and table2, but table1 is assigned the alias "keft", because "AS"
between table and its alias is optional.

